# weird noise in the front left tire...



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

sup guys..
I have 2000 Nissan GXE.. but everytime I let my car rest for a couple of hrs...I start the engine and i start driving.. i hear something flapping on the left front tire... but it goes away after a couple of mins of driving. I dont think is the brakes... cause it would scratch. What do u guys think?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

linkfeeney said:


> sup guys..
> I have 2000 Nissan GXE.. but everytime I let my car rest for a couple of hrs...I start the engine and i start driving.. i hear something flapping on the left front tire... but it goes away after a couple of mins of driving. I dont think is the brakes... cause it would scratch. What do u guys think?



Don't know... 
What happens when you turn the wheel hard from left to right and back? Andy osund coming from there? How the braking good bad? does the car shake under cetain driving condition? Did you look to see if the mud guard is loose?


----------



## linkfeeney (Aug 7, 2005)

the sound went away... thanks!


----------

